# Lose Weight...Sue



## MJS (Apr 28, 2008)

I came across this article.  Yes, I'll admit, the first thing that came to my mind, when I saw the mans original weight and his current weight was, "Good!  I'm sure it'll do your body good to shed a few pounds!!!"  

I find it interesting because he says that while he is doing nothing while in jail, he's losing weight, and he's always feeling hungry.  Ummm...ya think!!  If you go from eating enough for 5 people, down to normal size meals, sure, you're going to notice and feel it.  But to say that you're being starved...sorry, that seems a bit much IMHO.

Now, I know that prison meals are not 5 star restaurant quality and life in prison isn't as good as a 5 star resort..and IMO, it sholdn't be!  Don't do the crime is you can't do the time!  I worked for the DOC here in CT for a short period, so I'm aware of what they eat and the ammenities they get.  

They get 3 square meals a day as well as the chance to get items from the prison store.  Whether or not this place has one, I don't know, but the ones in CT. do.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 28, 2008)

He's prolly weak because his pancreas is adjusting. 

The nice part of me says 'suck it up, buttercup.'  He's not in prison for a lifestyle maintenance program.  He's getting the required food intake he needs - the max calories he probably needs unless he has a medical problem or is so darn large in skeletal and muscular structure he has to have more than 3000 cal. per day just to live.  I'm sure any medical doctor *someone* will surely call in would evaluate his dietary requirements and physical condition happily.

The mean part of me says ... feed him as much fat and grease they can get their hands on and maybe he'll stroke out before they have to put him up for life for murder one.

Which part of me is saner? I think it's all about perspective.  This guy needs a little perspective.  Bad gangsta. No cookie for you.


----------



## MJS (Apr 28, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> The mean part of me says ... feed him as much fat and grease they can get their hands on and maybe he'll stroke out before they have to put him up for life for murder one.


 
Agreed.  I'm sure he didn't get that big from eating healthy.  Its really amazing, because if we really took the time to measure out exactly the amounts that we should be eating, we'd be very surprised.  I just took a look at the icecream container we have in the freezer.  It says serving size= 1/2 cup.  Servings per container= 14.  How many times can we honestly say that we measure a 1/2 cup?  I know I don't. 

With all of the 'watchdogs' that the prison has, I'm sure the meal plan is up to standards.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 28, 2008)

If they fed him enough to keep him at 413 lbs. then his family would sue for over-feeding and under-exercising him when he died of a heart attack. Unless he has a highly unusual metabolism or is on hard labor, 3000 calories is fine.

He could always send out for pizza.


----------



## MJS (Apr 28, 2008)

arnisador said:


> If they fed him enough to keep him at 413 lbs. then his family would sue for over-feeding and under-exercising him when he died of a heart attack. Unless he has a highly unusual metabolism or is on hard labor, 3000 calories is fine.


 
Exactly!  As always its a no win situation.  Perhaps if this person put more effort into bettering himself, not only physically, but to rehab himself as well, so if/when he gets out, he can be somewhat productive, he'd be better off.


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey now, the way I see it, they can eat "loaf" if they don't want the jail's cold meals.

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/750232/posts


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 28, 2008)

arnisador said:


> If they fed him enough to keep him at 413 lbs. then his family would sue for over-feeding and under-exercising him when he died of a heart attack. Unless he has a highly unusual metabolism or is on hard labor, 3000 calories is fine.
> 
> He could always send out for pizza.


The metabolic issue could be legit and I hope the defense counsel seeks a full medical workup of this guy.  If he didn't let them know of any issues he had I don't think they can be held liable.

But I don't think Domino's accepts payment in cigarettes. 



MJS said:


> Exactly!  As always its a no win situation.  Perhaps if this person put more effort into bettering himself, not only physically, but to rehab himself as well, so if/when he gets out, he can be somewhat productive, he'd be better off.



Indeed.  But I don't think prison life is geared towards rehabilitation anymore - I mean, I don't even think many are *trying.*  Even so, there are many people who are completely against in-prison rehabilitation, complaining that the education they receive would be better endowed upon someone else.

So if we're not supposed to keep inmates healthy and try to make them better people ... why are we bothered with sending them to prison in the first place? To turn out sicker, meaner, bigger *******s than they already were? I don't know what the answer is for prison life.

But this guy needs to get with the program and recognize he has another shot at living beyond 40.


----------



## MJS (Apr 28, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Indeed. But I don't think prison life is geared towards rehabilitation anymore - I mean, I don't even think many are *trying.* Even so, there are many people who are completely against in-prison rehabilitation, complaining that the education they receive would be better endowed upon someone else.
> 
> So if we're not supposed to keep inmates healthy and try to make them better people ... why are we bothered with sending them to prison in the first place? To turn out sicker, meaner, bigger *******s than they already were? I don't know what the answer is for prison life.
> 
> But this guy needs to get with the program and recognize he has another shot at living beyond 40.


 
Oh, I agree.  I said that because a) there are so many people who seem to think that rehab actually works and b) because it may work for some.  Believe me when I say, I'm sure there're more repeat offenders than ones that actually rehab themselves.  I'm willing to give the benefit of the doubt, but...I don't think the prison system should play games either.  I used to watch half my block leave for drug and alcohol programs, bible study and things of that nature.  I used to think to myself, "LOL, look at these clowns leaving.  I'm sure they have no more interest in God now than they did when they held the gun to the shop owners head while cleaning out the register."  Its an excuse to get some 'free time' for an hour or so, nothing more.  Do some actually get something out of it?  I'm sure if you took the amount that left, cut that in half, and then cut it in half again, that remaining amount would be the ones who got something out of it.

I'm sure if this guy in question got off his rear, ate right and got some exercise, he'd feel much better and I'm sure the hungry feeling would eventually diminish.  

Don't let this clowns comments fool you.  Even the most hard core guys get some rec time.  And even if they didn't doing body weight exercises would work wonders.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 28, 2008)

Course he could be feeling light headed fromt he exercise cause he hasn't done it..probably ever....his lungs probably don't know how to handle him actually moving....


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 28, 2008)

Well such a rapid and severe weight loss will drastically change the body chemistry, he's likely detoxing some stuff, I doubt they get vitamins in prison, eh?

So of course he's weak. ****!  That'll change.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Apr 28, 2008)

The man's on trial for beating a man, stabbing him, then setting him on fire, and he's complaining about losing 100 pounds in 8 months?  Now THAT'S entitlement.  I love the shameless plug for the food corporation at the article's end, though: at least I learned something.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 28, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> So if we're not supposed to keep inmates healthy and try to make them better people ... why are we bothered with sending them to prison in the first place? To turn out sicker, meaner, bigger *******s than they already were? I don't know what the answer is for prison life.
> 
> .


 
I do. But I doubt enough people will see it my way in time to make any difference.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 29, 2008)

Andy, I bet it isnt far off from my idea either.


----------



## MJS (Apr 29, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I do. But I doubt enough people will see it my way in time to make any difference.


 
Please share with us!


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 29, 2008)

not speaking for Andy here. I figure the answer to the prison problem is simple. Prisons used to be a BAD place to be, and people, if they got out, didnt want to go back

now, with library's and computers and internet access, and no more prison farms, prison is nicer than where they live half the time.

Prison farms were revenue neutral at worst, at best they made a profit most of the time. lets go back to that. Lets go back to the days when the sentence was "20 years at HARD LABOR"

well, thats or increase the list of capitol crimes a LOT


----------



## Big Don (Apr 29, 2008)

Charge him what some of the weight loss programs charge per pound lost, that'll teach him.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 29, 2008)

MJS said:


> I just took a look at the icecream container we have in the freezer.  It says serving size= 1/2 cup.  Servings per container= 14.  How many times can we honestly say that we measure a 1/2 cup?  I know I don't.



Ice cream containers don't hang around in our freezer long enough to read them.   That is why I just don't buy it.  I would rather go get a small ice cream somewhere (portion control).  LOL

Anyway, that jail should patent their weight loss program!    The guy should be happy he has lost over 100 pounds.  It just goes to show that he is a few genetic strands away from the average human capacity for intelligence.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 29, 2008)

I notice that the original article was listed under "Criminal Weirdness" - that seems to sum it up nicely, IMO!  This is another of the endless nuisance suits that inmates love to file - certainly, send a doctor to him; let his family choose and pay the doctor, if they choose, and if he truly does have a metabolic disorder unrelated to rapid (and, dare I say, needed) loss of 1/4 of his body weight, treat him for it.  Otherwise, tell him to suck it up and thank the prison for reducing his risk for a high number of ailments.


----------



## MJS (Apr 29, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> not speaking for Andy here. I figure the answer to the prison problem is simple. Prisons used to be a BAD place to be, and people, if they got out, didnt want to go back
> 
> now, with library's and computers and internet access, and no more prison farms, prison is nicer than where they live half the time.
> 
> ...


 
Ya know...this is one post I agree with 110%!!!!!  I think its out in AZ, but isn't there a Sheriff somewhere that runs a prison where all the inmates live in tents outside, wear the old school blakc/white stripe outfit or IIRC sometimes its pink, to humble them a bit?  

I drive down the highway and see garbage all over the side of the road.  Why not bring back the chain gangs and have them give something back to the community by cleaning it up.

Usually only the worst of the worst get locked up for 23 out of 24 hrs a day.  I say make that the norm for everyone.  Get out for an hour a day to shower, make phone calls, and even get some rec...but of course, that rec should be in a small area as well.  

Cruel, mean, harsh?  You bet, but I'd bet people would think twice before doing another crime.


----------



## MJS (Apr 29, 2008)

Bigshadow said:


> Ice cream containers don't hang around in our freezer long enough to read them.  That is why I just don't buy it. I would rather go get a small ice cream somewhere (portion control). LOL


 
LOL!  I hear ya!  14 servings?  Not likely in my house either.  I have no kids, its just my wife and I, but when I scoop, my dish has alot more than a few spoonfuls in it. 



> Anyway, that jail should patent their weight loss program!  The guy should be happy he has lost over 100 pounds. It just goes to show that he is a few genetic strands away from the average human capacity for intelligence.


 

Agreed.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 29, 2008)

MJS said:


> Ya know...this is one post I agree with 110%!!!!! I think its out in AZ, but isn't there a Sheriff somewhere that runs a prison where all the inmates live in tents outside, wear the old school blakc/white stripe outfit or IIRC sometimes its pink, to humble them a bit?
> 
> I drive down the highway and see garbage all over the side of the road. Why not bring back the chain gangs and have them give something back to the community by cleaning it up.
> 
> ...


 
I would agree with this for the noinviolent criminals.

As to those in prison for murder, rape, that sort of thing, I must ask the age old question:

When was the last time a criminal escaped from, was paroled from, got furlough from, or complained about the conditions of a cemetery?


----------



## MJS (Apr 29, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I would agree with this for the noinviolent criminals.
> 
> As to those in prison for murder, rape, that sort of thing, I must ask the age old question:
> 
> When was the last time a criminal escaped from, was paroled from, got furlough from, or complained about the conditions of a cemetery?


 
Well, if you're talking about the death penalty...well, we all know how that goes.  Commit the crime, wait years for your trial, finally have your trial, get sentenced to death, sit on death row for year after year after year, filing appeal after appeal after appeal.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 29, 2008)

so cut out the appeal process.
Or at least cut it back


----------



## MJS (Apr 29, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> so cut out the appeal process.
> Or at least cut it back


 
Oh I agree that its out of control.  But all of the watchdogs, such as the ACLU will be all over that.  

As far as this case goes though...I think it'd be interesting to see the outcome.  IMHO, starving someone is not feeding them at all.  This guy was getting fed...just not the amount he was used to.


----------



## grydth (Apr 29, 2008)

MJS said:


> Ya know...this is one post I agree with 110%!!!!!  I think its out in AZ, but isn't there a Sheriff somewhere that runs a prison where all the inmates live in tents outside, wear the old school blakc/white stripe outfit or IIRC sometimes its pink, to humble them a bit?
> 
> I drive down the highway and see garbage all over the side of the road.  Why not bring back the chain gangs and have them give something back to the community by cleaning it up.
> 
> ...



I believe you are referring to Sheriff Joe Arpaio in Maricopa County. There is plenty of material available on him for review.

Actually, some "community service" sentences today involve picking up trash, and this is a good thing... but I think model Naomi Campbell drew such a sentence in NYC but showed up in high fashion clothes every day... kind of made a mockery of it.

Solitary confinement for all crimes would never survive court challenge.... and it would likely result in many more injuries to prison guards.


----------



## MJS (Apr 29, 2008)

grydth said:


> I believe you are referring to Sheriff Joe Arpaio in Maricopa County. There is plenty of material available on him for review.


 
Yes, thats him.



> Actually, some "community service" sentences today involve picking up trash, and this is a good thing... but I think model Naomi Campbell drew such a sentence in NYC but showed up in high fashion clothes every day... kind of made a mockery of it.


 
Too good for something like that I guess.  But, in any case, I suppose it doesn't matter how they show up dressed, as long as they live up to their end of the service.



> Solitary confinement for all crimes would never survive court challenge.... and it would likely result in many more injuries to prison guards.


 
Yes, it most likely would not happen excpet for the worst case scenarios.  As for being assaulted....the ones who do spend 23 out of 24 hrs locked up are usually handcuffed as well as leg chains, with a minimum of 2 guards, so that cuts down on the risk a bit.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Apr 30, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> so cut out the appeal process.
> Or at least cut it back


 
Yeah, while we're at it, why not just cut out the whole trial process?  They're all obviously guilty anyway, right?  

While we're all sitting here on an internet forum pretending we know how easy a life it is inside a modern prison, when was the last time you heard an ex-con say they enjoyed their time in the slammer, or that they wouldn't mind at all going back?  Last time I checked, which I'll admit consists of only reading Pete Earley's "The Hot House: Life Inside Leavenworth Prison" and speaking to a recently exonerated murder convict, IT STILL SUCKS IN PRISON; it is still, not in fact, the day spa that conservatives such as yourself think they've become.  

Additionally, I would propose that conditions in prison aren't going to affect crime rates because most criminals don't think they're going to end up there anyway.


----------



## MJS (Apr 30, 2008)

RandomPhantom700 said:


> Yeah, while we're at it, why not just cut out the whole trial process? They're all obviously guilty anyway, right?
> 
> While we're all sitting here on an internet forum pretending we know how easy a life it is inside a modern prison, when was the last time you heard an ex-con say they enjoyed their time in the slammer, or that they wouldn't mind at all going back? Last time I checked, which I'll admit consists of only reading Pete Earley's "The Hot House: Life Inside Leavenworth Prison" and speaking to a recently exonerated murder convict, IT STILL SUCKS IN PRISON; it is still, not in fact, the day spa that conservatives such as yourself think they've become.
> 
> Additionally, I would propose that conditions in prison aren't going to affect crime rates because most criminals don't think they're going to end up there anyway.


 
With all due respect, I beg to differ on a few points. I worked in a prison, I have a few friends who work in the prison system, so I think I'm qualified to comment on the system here in CT. 

I worked the 4-12 shift. A headcount was done at 4. When the count cleared, meaning that everyone was accounted for, the dinner process began. They came out of their cells and into the dayroom, where they ate. Once they were done, they were locked back up while the cleanup process was going on. At 6pm they were allowed out of their cells and did not have to lock back up until 10pm. During this time, they had the following options:

phone calls
watch tv 
showers
visits
play board games
rec, either indoor if it was bad weather or outdoor if it was nice
a wide assortment of programs they could attend such as AA, drug programs, Bible study, to name a few. Additionally the following:

medical treatment including dental
the ability to get a job in the prison
laundry done
ability to purchase things from the prison store in addition to their 3 square meals a day
ability to have a tv in their cell
ability to have a radio in their cell
access to weight machines


So, granted, they were still 'locked' up so to speak, they still had 4 hrs of free time. I saw a number of repeat offenders. I'd talk with some of them, and they'd tell me that they were getting out at the end of the week. There was more than one time when a short time later, I'd see the same person back again. To me, if they really didn't like it that much, they'd watch what they did once they got out. I also had a number of people state that they wouldn't think twice about assaulting staff. If you were really interested in doing your time and getting out, you wouldn't be saying stuff like that.

That being said...while it may 'suck' don't be fooled. Its not as harsh as some may think.


----------



## Wild Bill (Apr 30, 2008)

I work in Texas and even here prison has turned into a hug-a-thug camp.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 30, 2008)

I havnt been to prison myself, but I have more than a few close relatives that have. My aunt did less than 10 years, for MURDER.

She had her own tv in her cell, pictures on the walls, a handmade bedspread, and conjugal visits. When she got out, she got a CHECK for crying out loud for the money she EARNED IN PRISON

pffft

Yeah, prison is horrible......................for the guards.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 30, 2008)

A friend of mine who got out of prison told me, that HE thought there were too many privileges in prison, but, without them, you'd have to work the inmates to exhaustion or they'd use all their free time thinking of ways to kill the guards and each other.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, there's a point there...pushing anyone too hard isn't necessarily a good idea, even if you feel it's deserved. There are practical concerns too.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 30, 2008)

The fat guy in the article is only 20. Yeah, he got fat pretty quick...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 1, 2008)

Aaaah, to be 20 again and know what I know now.....


----------



## Big Don (May 1, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Aaaah, to be 20 again and know what I know now.....


I'd happily settle for being 25 again and knowing ½ of what I know now...


----------



## shesulsa (May 1, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Aaaah, to be 20 again and know what I know now.....


Sounds like a Beatles song.


----------



## Big Don (May 1, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Sounds like a Beatles song.


Its the lament of virtually everyone over thirty...


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (May 1, 2008)

I'm 25 wishing I could go back to 5 years ago.  Don't know where that puts me in this nostalgia party, but....


----------



## Big Don (May 1, 2008)

RandomPhantom700 said:


> I'm 25 wishing I could go back to 5 years ago.  Don't know where that puts me in this nostalgia party, but....


Either ahead or behind, depending on your perspective.


----------

